# Gas monkey



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Anyone watching tonights Gas monkey, dallas detailling doing a 1930's aston martin.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I am.

So glad they left it as standard.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait to see the finished outcome


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Recording it , must admit I find it to be one of the most entertaining shows on tv


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Its a great show, i want a beard like arron


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm trying to grow one in the hope I become as funny!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

I just want one to p**s the misus off. Haha


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

What show is this and where can I see it please?


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Fast n loud on discovery


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

awesome show i love it , they dont half graft


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Did anyone see the Ferrari F40 episode?


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah that black f40 was epic wen done


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive missed loads of them now damn it


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

3500 dollar and 70 hrs detailing the Aston dammmm it turned out well but still


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

It is a great show, got it on series link but need to catch up big time!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Did anyone see the Ferrari F40 episode?


The F40 was ace :thumb:
Only one thing bugging me though, I always thought that all Ferrari write-offs went back to the factory 

John


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

John-R- said:


> The F40 was ace :thumb:
> Only one thing bugging me though, I always thought that all Ferrari write-offs went back to the factory
> 
> John


During the episode they point out that as long as it is repaired properly by a Ferrari Approved workshop (which it is), then Ferrari will certify it is back to road worthy condition. IIRC the frame had to be put to within 4mm of factory spec and they manage to get it within 1mm. :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

And for anyone interested this was the Aston http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=395035&page=3 (post #45), before its 'expensive' detail. It looked amazing afterwards and was bought by some auctioneers (iirc), I wouldn't restore it personally, I'd just get it roadworthy and run as is!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Good show, Richard Rawlings makes it :thumb:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

That F40 being jigged was like watching someone have a rhinoplasty on TV, I was ****'in it!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

One of the best tv shows on atm .. the man isint up his own **** and treats his staff like friends


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

*ss monkey.

Love the upholstering lady


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

olliecampbell said:


> *ss monkey.
> 
> Love the upholstering lady


"This no discount stoooore"


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We went to his BBQ pit the other night, he does great food. His Detailer is a friend of mine


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> We went to his BBQ pit the other night, he does great food. His Detailer is a friend of mine


Is he the guy that detailed the 38 Aston?


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the show also, best on tv!

RR, Aaron and Sue are right charactors. Saying that, they all are!
F40 was badass!

Sue- "You always bring me junk" :lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Richard and Sue are great. KC is becoming a bit of a nob though with all his dancing around and Dennis is too rich hahaha








Do love this F40 though


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

not wanting to ruin it for everyone but after what ive read on here http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/update-gas-monkey-garage-scandal-97414.html

never watched it the same again since, especially finding out about Richard going round kiddy forums ...........

heres the link to that http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/adition-closed-thread-97033.html


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

For those interested, the episode with the Ferrari F40 fix is on at 22:00


----------

